
Ask HN: Expert Connect for school students? - abhiavana
Hi, we are a new startup helping school students in choosing their field, tell them about your field and how you got there so that when they choose a career it&#x27;s an informed decision. We are looking for enthusiastic people to come on board as experts, get in touch if you&#x27;d like to help(based in New Delhi, India) goo.gl&#x2F;T6RLmR<p>We are planning to host workshops in schools for student expert sessions. The problem is when getting out of school most students have no idea how to choose and what to do? Some sure have some idea but most of them are lost and choose engineering and figure it out later we want them to take this decision in an informed way.
======
abhiavana
We are planning to host workshops in schools for student expert sessions. The
problem is when getting out of school most students have no idea how to choose
and what to do? Some sure have some idea but most of them are lost and choose
engineering and figure it out later we want them to take this decision in an
informed way.

------
kartikkumar
Interesting idea! I've submitted the form. Might be easier to get a few more
people to sign up if you provide a few more details about the problem you're
addressing and what you're planning to build.

~~~
abhiavana
thanks, man, I have updated it with your suggestions. Don't forget to share it
with other experts.

